# C I Legends lLegnds Don Pepin Garcia Cigar Review - Nice smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A friend said try it you will like it.Good white smoke easy draw spicey start that mellows half way thru. Taste of wood and mellow at finish a medi...

Read the full review here: C I Legends lLegnds Don Pepin Garcia Cigar Review - Nice smoke


----------

